#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-10-18
<zus> hello hello
<mhall119> itnet7: ping
<itnet7> mhall119: pong
<mhall119> itnet7: hey, I still have several of those servers you donated to us, but I have no use for them
<itnet7> I'm not really sure that I can do much with them either. Though I would hate to throw them away
<itnet7> maybe chloric and govatent can use them for some of the projects they've been working on
<mhall119> itnet7: ok, I'll offer them on the team ML, I can bring them to UDS for people who will be there
<itnet7> that would be cool
<itnet7> Thank you
<mhall119> ok, thanks
<ghuru> hi all
<ghuru> anyone with experience installing vtiger on ubuntu 10.04?
<govatent> hi ghuru 
<ghuru> hey govatent 
<govatent> sorry i missed you before. 
<ghuru> what do you mean?
<govatent> you sent me  a message the other day 
<ghuru> oh geez
<ghuru> yea
<ghuru> hows it going bud
<govatent> :P i am good. finished school this week. how are you? 
<ghuru> everything all right. still at school ;)
<ghuru> is your brother still doing kung fu on android?
<govatent> nope. he still has his skills but he quit that stuff a long time ago. 
<govatent> are you going up for uds? 
<ghuru> where is this happening?
<govatent> orlando. i ask cause if you would like to go you can tag along in my car
<ghuru> orlando
<ghuru> oh come on, it is during weekdays
<govatent> yup
<ghuru> thanks dude, but i will pass. betweeen classes and work i need to be here..
<govatent> yup i know the feeling. 
<govatent> no school for me. and no work for me. :P not a good thing though. 
<ghuru> lol
<ghuru> should be a good experience though
<govatent> ill catch up with you in a bit. need to step away from my computer. before i go, i have never used vtiger, just looked it up, what do you need help with in setting it up? 
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-10-19
<ghuru> hey
<ghuru> sorry
<ghuru> wasnt looking at this :(
<ghuru> well, when you come back, it was just a couple of things i intend to test with it
<govatent> back
<ghuru> yo
<itnet7> Hey there everyone... I didn't schedule a meeting for this week, does anyone have anything they'd like to chat about for a bit?
<govatent> me. about uds 
<itnet7> ghuru: I have used sugarcrm, it was kind of easy to get up and running
<itnet7> not sure about vtiger though
<itnet7> govatent: please say you're still going
<itnet7> ;_)
<govatent> yup. i wanted to know if you got the place? 
<govatent> i have not looked into hotels or anything cause i was wondering if we were doing the same thing as last time
<govatent> only difference ill be here the whole week this time
<itnet7> I was going to reserve the room tonight
<govatent> cool. just let me know how much later and i got it covered. 
<govatent> that was my only concern was where i would stay :P
<itnet7> I just wanted to try and touch base with maxolasersquad_h about whether or not he wanted me to try and get the room all the way until the following Sunday
<govatent> i was planning on leaving saterday or sunday depending on the events after 
<govatent> chrloic said that there is a release party this weekend? 
<itnet7> We are having one in Melbourne, on the 23rd
<govatent> me and chris were thinking about going up for it :)
<itnet7> You guys are more than welcome!!
<itnet7> You can stay at our house if you don't feel like driving home afterward
<ghuru> i already got vtiger working
<itnet7> ghuru: sweet!
<govatent> I have a play i am going to watch on the 22th at night in fort lauderdale. so ill see how i am doing the next day. what time are you guys starting? 
<ghuru> had to compile it from source..
<itnet7> seemed kind of pricey
<itnet7> ghuru: ^
<itnet7> 6 - 9 pm
<govatent> cool. i think we can def make it. 
<govatent> ill call chris tonight and make our plans 
<itnet7> That will totally rock!!
<itnet7> Hopefully I'll get the CD's in time
<govatent> we will likely have to leave that night cause chris has school 
<itnet7> Cool
<govatent> ghuru, you might be welcomed to tag along if you want 
<itnet7> if you leave straight from the venue, you should get home around midnight
<govatent> gotta confirm with chris as he is driving this one. 
<ghuru> please do not talk about it and show off :( i would love to go
<govatent> its a sunday 
<X-Man> How many cd's did you order
<itnet7> X-Man: the standard that an approved team gets, I think it might be 300
<govatent> ghuru, they are having a release party the 23th which is this sunday. we will go and comeback the same day. as long as you can wakeup on monday :P
<govatent> i actually have a funny story about the cd's 
<ghuru> govatent, wher?
<X-Man> Server CD's too?
<govatent> Melbourne 
<itnet7> x-man I believe the breakdown is 50 Server (64-bit) / 50 Kubuntu 32-bit / 200 Desktop/Ubuntu 32-bit
<govatent> I forgot to burn my 11.10 cd's 
<govatent> i went to a clients where i needed ubuntu to do some work and had to use 11.04 on their computers 
<itnet7> plus you should be able to get plenty at UDS
<X-Man> Can bring some CD's for the Tallahassee LUG
<itnet7> Sure X-Man !
<itnet7> either way, I will bring our teams with me on the way to UDS. If Canonical puts out a bunch for the taking I would grab a few there, and I can give you some, and others if anyone wants them for their areas
<itnet7> govatent: thumbdrives ftw!
<govatent> lol
<itnet7> I can't believe that so many people at work have already upgraded
<itnet7> They used to come and get me, and say... is it okay to update? Now it seems as though they're all (at least most of them) are paying attention!
<X-Man> it prompted me to upgrade at 11:00 on 10/13
<itnet7> That's probably what happened with/to them
<itnet7> most of them left the default servers though, so it took quite a while
<govatent> i did a clean install 
<govatent> i kept waiting for the torrents to post
<itnet7> I downloaded the cd in 16 minutes
<itnet7> at work
<govatent> i actually feel asleep waiting for the torrents and did it the next day 
<itnet7> lol
<X-Man> wow they must have amped up the servers to push out that much data
<govatent> i love using torrent protocol for data downloads. 
<X-Man> itnet7,  did you use the torrent?
<govatent> i was just about to ask that lol
<itnet7> X-Man: not originally, but I have downloaded it and seed whenever I have my deluge client runningg
<itnet7> s/runningg/running/
<govatent> hey X-Man are you by any chance in south fl? 
<itnet7> govatent: tallahassee
<govatent> ah ok way off :P
<X-Man> govatent, nope up north
<govatent> should have guessed from the conversation before 
<X-Man> I wish I lived in  Orlando, more Linux stuff down there 
<X-Man> Can't wait for UDS it is going to rock :)
<govatent> agreed!
<X-Man> Anyone staying at the Royal Caribe?
<itnet7> It's going to be real fun
<itnet7> X-man we are going to be a mile and a half away
<X-Man> itnet, Which hotel?
<govatent> Chris is going to be going up 2 days after me itnet7 
<itnet7> More than likely the Lake Buena Vista Resort and SPa
<itnet7> govatent: that's cool
<govatent> i don't wanna miss the first day again :P 
<govatent> crashsystems!
<crashsystems> govatent!
<itnet7> govatent: Yeah, The keynote sets the pace!
<crashsystems> anyone else planning on watching the stream at http://www.youtube.com/android ?
<itnet7> hey there crashsystems, how are you?
<govatent> guys ill brb. going to relocate to a friend's house. 
<crashsystems> I'm doing well. how about you?
<govatent> i forgot about it!
<govatent> ok ill brb gotta move quick to catch the stream
<itnet7> Good, Thanks!
<itnet7> crashsystems: I'm going to try and check it out, does it start at 10PM EST?
<crashsystems> 9:30 or 10 est
<crashsystems> I've been thinking of it in PST though, so I'm not sure
<itnet7> lol
<X-Man> gnight everyone talk to you later
<bluebomber> Hi, everyone!
<itnet7> Hey there bluebomber !
<itnet7> gnight X-Man
<bluebomber> Good evening, itnet7. :)
<itnet7> How're you?
<bluebomber> I'm doing alright.
<bluebomber> I just found out one of our hacking student organizations at USF has its own IRC server. :)
<bluebomber> I really ought to join them (the whitehatters). http://wcsc.myweb.usf.edu/
<itnet7> wow
<itnet7> I may try shortly
<itnet7> bluebomber: I've never added as separate irc server in irssi, will have to bust out the documentation
<itnet7> plus, what about cloaks
<bluebomber> itnet7: Heh.
<bluebomber> ...cloaks? o.O
<itnet7> android talk starting now: http://www.youtube.com/android
<itnet7> ice cream sandwich platform
<itnet7> nom nom mmmm
<govatent> back
<govatent> have i missed any ice cream talk on the stream? 
<govatent> i just turned it on 
<itnet7> govatent: you've missed some good stuff, but I am sure they will have a higher resolution video asap once the live feed is done
<itnet7> that's awesome
<govatent> I just missed the phone talk. i got the end of it. its alright. I feel soso about icecream so far. ui looks nice though 
<itnet7> I was referring to the unlock facial recognition technology
<govatent> oh that was cool. but to be honest i don't see me using it. i feel it faster to slide my finger up then wait on my phone to detect my face. 
<itnet7> govatent: they were referring to using it instead of long unlock patterns
<govatent> ah yea. i always forget about that feature 
<govatent> i don't secure my phone 
<govatent> at this point i want to know more about the dev end of the OS
<govatent> the camera panorama is sweet 
<itnet7> Yeah
<govatent> I hope our phones get panorama when the OS hits our devices 
<itnet7> wow, palm os beam?
<itnet7> well proximity is better than IR
<raubvogel> For any of you who go around Gainesville, the local LUG will be running a coding competition probably next month.
<raubvogel> $500 prize
<MichelleQ> nice
<mhall119> dantalizing: ^^
<raubvogel> Reason date is not set yet is because they are still slapping each other about the t-shirt design (freebie)
<mhall119> heh
<raubvogel> I work at the company who will be offering the prizes and the shirts
<mhall119> what's the company?
<raubvogel> For those of oyu who did something similar, how do your guesstimate the shirt size ratio?
<raubvogel> Like, how many XL L M and so on?
<MichelleQ> I've found, generally, you want more XL and L shirts than S & M.
<mhall119> also, what those sizes means varies depending on who's making them
<mhall119> we've had Larges that were more like Mediums before
<locodir-user> Is there a minimum age to join?
<raubvogel> soccermitchy: to join what?
<mhall119> soccermitchy: no, anybody can join the team.
 * mhall119 assumes it was soccermitchy who originally asked
<soccermitchy> Ok thamks
<soccermitchy> *thanks
<mhall119> soccermitchy: where are you from?
<soccermitchy> Florida.
<mhall119> I assumed that much
<mhall119> we're mostly all from FLorida
<mhall119> soccermitchy: I'm in Lakeland
<mhall119> soccermitchy: if you're anywhere near Orlando and interested in Ubunutu, check out http://uds.ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-10-20
<ghuru> hi all
<ghuru> anyone with good java skillz?
<ghuru> note the z
<ghuru> ;)
<soccermitchy> Where is the LoCo team based?
<mhall119> soccermitchy: we're all over the state
<mhall119> pensacola to miami
<mhall119> tampa to melbourne
<raubvogel> Swarm and Destroy
<mhall119> heh
<raubvogel> Motto of the moped army BTW
<mhall119> moped army?
<raubvogel> http://www.mopedarmy.com/
<govatent> i look forward to sunday. will be nice leaving my town for the day 
<mhall119> ohkay....
<mhall119> govatent: where are you going?
<govatent> Release party. its this sunday right? :)
<mhall119> in melbourne?
<mhall119> i think so
<govatent> yup
<govatent> I was planing on going up 
<zus> nice raubvogel  i want a vespa. a 1969 job mod style would be brilliant
<raubvogel> zus: they are out there
<zus> luv em
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-10-21
<dantalizing> morning
<mhall119> morning
<raubvogel> Hey
<DammitJim> anyone use unison?
<mhall119> DammitJim: never heard of it
<DammitJim> mhall119, it's like drop box... it syncs folders
<DammitJim> but you have more control over them
 * mhall119 uses Ubuntu One
<raubvogel> I have drop box myself but am yet to use it. Shame on me!
<mhall119> woot! The desktop verson of Ubuntu 12.04 LTS will be supported for 5 years, just like the server edition!
<maxolasersquad> mhall119++
<DammitJim> hhmmmm
<itnet7> mhall119: speaking of Ubuntu One... One of my co-workers actually has been using his U1 account to synch his tomboy notes... I was pretty happy as he's not a power user
<mhall119> itnet7: yeah, I love that, there's an Android app for tomboy notes on U1 too, it's read-only, but super handy
<itnet7> It's nice to see people using the services
<RoAkSoAx> too bad nobody pays for it :P
<mhall119> RoAkSoAx: nobody pays for what, U1?
<RoAkSoAx> mhall119: correct
<itnet7> I would if I really needed that much more space
<maxolasersquad> OSM is ready for UDS: http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=28.3568&lon=-81.4884&zoom=16&layers=M
<zoopster> maxolasersquad: nice
<dantalizing> somebody lean on jamalta to finish chalkboard (his u1 app)
<maxolasersquad> I hung out briefly with enjalot last weekend.
<jamalta> dantalizing: :P
<dantalizing> ;) 
<rmcbride> RoAkSoAx: we actually do have paying customers on U1. I can't give numbers, but "no one pays for it" isn't exactly true :)
<rmcbride> obviously the more that do, the more we'd like it 
<RoAkSoAx> rmcbride: I know we do :) but my point was that I wished that we had many more
<rmcbride> RoAkSoAx: oh definitely. We're expanding across more platforms, which helps. all kinds of cool stuff coming up
<RoAkSoAx> rmcbride: indeed
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-10-22
<dorgan> hey any web devs around?
<mhall119> hey dorgan 
<dorgan> hey
<dorgan> have you looked at twitter boostrap yet?
<mhall119> yeah, looks nice
<mhall119> I haven't used it yet
<dorgan> have you played with it at all?
<dorgan> ahh
<mhall119> nope
<mhall119> thought about using it for readfeeder
<dorgan> I'm trying to take a look and its not turning out to be as easy as they make it out to be
<mhall119> aw, too bad
<dorgan> it seems nice...but the layout is giving me some issues
<mhall119> those seemed like the least useful component to me
<dorgan> its probably something i am missing
<govatent> Hello
<MichelleQ> howdy
<govatent> how are you? 
<mhall119> hey govatent 
<mhall119> govatent:  are you going to make it to UDS?
<govatent> of course 
<mhall119> \o/
<govatent> going up sunday 
<mhall119> staying for the LoCo party the saturday after?
<govatent> yup 
<govatent> got it all planned out 
<mhall119> awesome
<govatent> :)
<govatent> are you going to be at the release party tomorrow? 
<mhall119> no, got too much to do around the house
<MichelleQ> It's an awfully long haul for us, and we've got to get things like painting finished.
<mhall119> and getting the backyard ready for the Loco party
<govatent> true. 
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-10-23
<MichelleQ> itnet7: are we scheduled to have a meeting again before UDS?  To sort out the remaining details of the week?
<govatent> itnet7, ping
<govatent> Ok guys. Ill see some of you later tonight. Gonna start the drive up. 
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-10-16
<DammitJim> hey guys, what software should I use for sharing my desktop so that someone can see what I'm doing?
<zoopster> DammitJim: google hangout
<DammitJim> ty... using skype now
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-10-18
<govatent> HAPPY UBUNTU!!!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-10-19
<ShawnR> who all has moved to 12.10?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-10-20
<mikef> Hello world!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-10-21
<fr05tbyt3> my ppls!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-10-14
<zoose> hi
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-10-16
<zoose> hi
<clifter> Is Pipelight a good alternative to use to play Netflix in Chromuim ?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-10-17
<govatent> HAPPY UBUNTU DAY
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-10-18
<zoose> hiyo!
<zoose> hello all.
<govatent> hello
<zoose> govatent: o/
<zoose> been a mighty long time. 
<zoose> how has things been going on in here?
<govatent> A bit silent 
<govatent> I know i've been doing a few events in miami for ubuntu and fl
<zoose> im still in the same boat here, not much has changed really.
<zoose> i did manage to get a freid to use Gnu/Linux she settle on mint LTS..
<zoose> Sparty from youtube move up here from South Fl. haha 2 people i can now have my little LUG, i've always wanted.
<zoose> How have the Events turn out?
<govatent> Its been good here in miami. Very active 
<govatent> This place opened up last year called the Planet Linux Cafe 
<govatent> they open their doors to all open source fans who wish to spread the word 
<zoose> where in coral gables?
<zoose> wow i thought that place opened longer than last year. 
<govatent> yea 
<zoose> Miami is a bit of a trek for me, orlando too. im right in the middle.
<govatent> or i lost track of time 
<govatent> it might have been 
<govatent> what have you been up to?
<zoose> Well i manage to get fired from the Direcct tV gig. haha (not my fault at all on that one) and wound up playing bass in a reggae band.
<zoose> for a long time, did a gig in miami in little haiti. at the moksha roots project
<zoose> have done a few spring break gigs in Daytona. and a few Bands on the Sand summer festival
<govatent> nice. too bad i missed you when you were in town 
<govatent> I was actually away from IRC for a while due to work at one point
<zoose> yea, damn i should have google chat you up too haha
<zoose> oh as for Linux news, a while back ago me and some pther folk started the #linuxdistrocommunity IRC its going good to loads of folks in there.
<zoose> it eventually put out an ubuntu based distro Linux Lite.
 * zoose zoose use arch linux based distro called Manjaro
<govatent> nice
<zoose> it is. 
<zoose> quite a journey its been
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-10-12
<jck77> hello
<ahoneybun> hey jck77
<jck77> ahoneybun: hows everything
<Garheade> ahoneybun: eat your heart out. https://instagram.com/p/8wFVbXBgNN/?taken-by=papa_garheade
<ahoneybun> nice
<ahoneybun> I don't have a N5 so... Garheade
<Garheade> I've been using Nexus' since the Galaxy Nexus so I get to do a decent amount of playing.
<ahoneybun> I had the Galaxy Nexus on Verizon so it was not as nice
<ahoneybun> but the N4 is still a good phone
<mhall119> except that damn back glass
<ahoneybun> I cracked mine
<ahoneybun> sounds like you did too mhall119
<mhall119> twice now
<mhall119> replaced it once, not bothered to replaced it again just yet
<ahoneybun> I've been thinking of replacing it too
<ahoneybun> but dbrand sounds better lol
<ahoneybun> get a orange one lol
<mhall119> dbrand?
<Garheade> I put a bumper on my N4, never had a single issue with the back glass. Course, I killed two bumpers but hey... cheaper than replacing the glass
<ahoneybun> mhall119: https://dbrand.com/shop/nexus-4
<mhall119> ahoneybun: are those just stick-on covers?
<ahoneybun> mhall119: they are very tough and nice stickers :)
<Garheade> Too bad they don't allow for custom lettering on the back
<ahoneybun> Garheade: I know they do a lot of custom stuff of YouTubers
<ahoneybun> maybe tweet them
<Garheade> maybe
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-10-13
<Garheade> Morning Dudes and Dudettes
<ahoneybun> mhall119: going to SCALE?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: planning on it, yeah
<ahoneybun> nice
<ahoneybun> mhall119: could you blast the Ubuntu Hours a bit on G+? The 'Ubuntu Florida Team' in general
 * ahoneybun tweets from @ubuntufl
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-10-14
<ahoneybun> mhall119: https://twitter.com/ubuntufl/status/654042925677047808
<ahoneybun> jck77: we're 4 days away from Mojo Dounts!
<ahoneybun> morning
<jck77> ahoneybun: yes
<jck77> ahoneybun: damn I read that just now and hunger in calling me
<jck77> ahoneybun: have you been there?
<ahoneybun> jck77: yea about 12 times or so now
<ahoneybun> I scoped out the place for the Ubuntu Hour ahead of time
<ahoneybun> of course :)
<jck77> ahoneybun: cool
<ahoneybun> jck77: they have awesome donuts
<jck77> I already checked their pictures and seems amazing 
<jck77> gourmet donuts haha 
<jck77> wondering about bacon on it
<ahoneybun> they have that
<ahoneybun> nutala and bacon
<jck77> damn
<jck77> haha
<ahoneybun> my boss loves it lol
<jck77> haha I can imagine 
<jck77> Im not a big fan of donuts but if they look like that they must be amazing
<ahoneybun> XD
<DammitJim> mhall119, that email you sent... may I post that on Facebook?
<mhall119> DammitJim: sure
<ahoneybun> mhall119: your working on the UOS stuff right?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: yes
<mhall119> the whole team is
<ahoneybun> nice
<sortkwik> ahoy
<ahoneybun> hello sortkwik
<ahoneybun> mhall119: where is this? https://plus.google.com/u/0/+ChristopherKeener/photos/photo/5736679263178700690?pid=5736679263178700690&oid=116288560091326227763
<ahoneybun> the tablecloth
<mhall119> ahoneybun: no idea
<ahoneybun> is there any word on a table cloth for us?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: it should have been approved, I'll check in on it again
<ahoneybun> it was not in the box that came for the release party
<mhall119> this transition from losing Michelle has been rough
<mhall119> ahoneybun: ok, I'll ask about it
<ahoneybun> I've seen that
<ahoneybun> thanks mhall119
<ahoneybun> so I have 7 people going to the next UbuntuHour
<mhall119> awesome
<ahoneybun> unless jck77 shows up as well
 * ahoneybun hopes
<ahoneybun> I've starting using G+ as well
<ahoneybun> https://plus.google.com/events/cpk376llqdu9mie0cnb02vkgut8
<ahoneybun> mhall119: ^
<sortkwik> Hi ahoneybun.
<sortkwik> If you guys weren't all on the Atlantic side, I might stop by (=
<sortkwik> Hi
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-10-15
<ahoneybun> sortkwik: altantic side?
<sortkwik> ahoneybun: Yeah, it looks like all your meetings are on the Atlantic side of Florida. Are there in on the Gulf side??
<ahoneybun> oh: http://www.fixthedebt.org/uploads/images/page_features/cropped-florida_map2.gif
<ahoneybun> I see what you mean sortkwik
<sortkwik> idlers
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-10-16
<ahoneybun> mhall119: mm it seems to want to work lol
<ahoneybun> but it is not scaling right
<Garheade> Ok, this is really cool. https://asciinema.org/
<ahoneybun> cool
<jck77> sup people
<ahoneybun> hey jck77
<jck77> funny if you have a webserver at home and check your access log would be amaze by the number of attacks you get
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-10-17
<ahoneybun> we had a very nice Ubuntu Hour mhall119
<Garheade> jck77: it's actually not that suprising.
<ahoneybun> Garheade: release party next week
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-10-18
<Garheade> ahoneybun_: Need anything from me other than attendance?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-10-17
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> What?  https://www.wish.com/m/c/572b6b6db4f3275b3ef08cd8
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> @ahoneybun the latest 2600 has Linux network configuration for Ubuntu
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> It's 12.04, but still valid
<floridagram> <KMyers> Ubuntu 17.04 wil;l officially be known as Zesty Zapus
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Hey Rocket League on PC is 9 bucks on CDKeys.com
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-10-18
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Already have it, lol
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-10-19
<floridagram> <itnet7> Sweet Rocket League now works on "native" Steam Linux 😊
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Yep got it for 9 bucks
<floridagram> <itnet7> I bought it a while back and was playing it on Steam through Wine with my brother. I saw that post you put up, and checked the store page for the game 😊
<floridagram> <itnet7> In the past, If you bought a game that was "only" WIndows, and later became avaiable I don't remember seeing it in my Library without repurchasing it. This one is in both Libraries
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Weird
<floridagram> <itnet7> Does anyone know if TF2 is doing the Halloween fun stuff again this year?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Never played it
<floridagram> * ahoneybun pokes @KMyers for getting a LAN party togetherness
<floridagram> <itnet7> +1
<floridagram> * ahoneybun sees that Chris got on RL
<floridagram> <itnet7> LOL
<floridagram> <KMyers> TF2?
<floridagram> <itnet7> Yeah, checking it out, none of my upgrades or things I've earned came over
<floridagram> <itnet7> Team Fortress 2
<floridagram> <itnet7> I have a blank car....
<floridagram> <itnet7> It runs better through Steam Linux, than it did through wine/steam
<floridagram> <itnet7> I need a better mouse before trying to play it though on this Laptop
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I used the Steam Controller
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Want to play a round?
<floridagram> <itnet7> Maybe in a bit if you're still able, I have to update my Drupal site and I have a few other things I'm working on
<floridagram> <itnet7> I might try to find my bluetooth controller I bought and test it out too
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> http://wjrr.iheart.com/articles/weird-news-104673/netflix-reportedly-adding-the-one-viewing-15210975/
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> SeaSonic X-850 850W 80+ Gold Modular Power Supply … http://slickdeals.net/share/android_app/fp/229187
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Why?????
<floridagram> <KMyers> Damn
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers  could you turn off that setting on the usefoss site that locks it after 3 tries?
<floridagram> <KMyers> I dont have such a setting, you may have a wordpress plugin doing it
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> nope
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> it was in Cwhatever
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> it would before I did anything on the WP
<floridagram> <KMyers> See if there are any security plugins active. I dont have access to your WP
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> T-Mobile will pay a $48 million fine for throttling 'unlimited data' plans - The Verge … http://www.theverge.com/2016/10/19/13330158/t-mobile-unlimited-data-settlement-fine-discount-free-data
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> haha.  That samsung ban is serious.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I can't even bring one into work.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> The Note7 that is.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-10-20
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Mexican Donald Trump.  We're going to build a ramp to get over the wall, and we're going to make the USA pay for it...  :D  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-dBD5zySB4
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Lol
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Saw that
<floridagram> <Abrerr> @KMyers know anything about that update? The gf got the same on her 6p
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Abrerr, Yup. It is because her 6P is enrolled in the Android Beta program, it is beta01
<floridagram> <KMyers> Of Android 7.1.1
<floridagram> <KMyers> I have been running it for a few hours and no complaints, just hit install on my Pixel C
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Ah gotcha, just got it on my 5x
<floridagram> <Abrerr> I'll install it tomorrow night. Need to make sure my phone is functioning till tomorrow night.
<floridagram> <KMyers> The performance seems much better on my 6P
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Orly? Fak it. Dling now.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> not like you don't have factory images lol
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Time's a precious commodity these days. :(
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Abrerr, +1
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> wow someone is looking at Dell for a Linux machine over System76 becuase of a employee
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> personal tweet
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I realize that System76 is a community favorite, and a trailblazer, but are there any actual reasons for System76 over Dell?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> the support
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> their employees are awesome as well
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> dell has that too
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> well personal choice then I guess
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> they do customize the machine to have better hardware support for Linux
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> but I guess if you threw the money around Dell would do it too maybe
<floridagram> <Abrerr> No complaints with the XPS 13 here, although the system 76 I saw a while back looked great.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> What was the tweet, @ahoneybun ?
<floridagram> <KMyers> As someone who owns both an XPS13 and System 76, I can say both are great
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @Abrerr huh?
<floridagram> <KMyers> The System 76 is a powerful workhorse and the XPS is easier to lug around
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I want the Lemur for that reason
<floridagram> <Abrerr> What was the tweet by the system 76 employee that bothered somebody?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> yea they are a trump supporter and think they are immature for tweeting bad about him
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> so they are not buying from system76 for that reason
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I'd rather have trump than hillary.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Of FFS... If that is the reason, he should just buy a Mac
<floridagram> <Abrerr> The c720 spoiled me on lightweight, and the Dell Inspiron I lug around daily is a pita.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> the sh...
<floridagram> * ahoneybun stops with the VS talk
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Seriously..  She got a supeona and then destroyed the evidence in question by wiping it after it was requested.  Anyone else would be in jail.   Both are rich, one provides actual services and the other runs a "non-profit" for donations to her "cause" which is politics...  AKA bribes.    I don't like either option.  They both suck.  But one is corrupt and the other hasn't had a chance to be corrupt yet.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> mmmm
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> They're basically the same person.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I'd rather not comment on that
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Lol, night guys.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Oh, btw...  My raspberry pi-relay creation has performed over 100,000 factory resets on a phone by button presses over the last two months.  It's still going and navigating menus.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> That's like 1.4 million clicks of power, volume up, and volume down.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I'm expecting the emmc to give out soon and the phone to become unresponsive.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Killing the storage on it?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> No, unrelated testing that required 400 factory resets.  It performed so well, I kept it going as an experiment on emmc
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I mean, now I am trying to kill the storage 🤣
<floridagram> <govatent> I just got my mom an on hub
<floridagram> <govatent> The Asus version
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> nice
<floridagram> <KMyers> Nice, it means you can manage it remotely
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-10-21
<floridagram> <govatent> @KMyers you lose nfc with the zero lemon case right? I'm still on the fence about getting it for the s7. Mostly samsung pay. I don't care about nfc itself.
<floridagram> <KMyers> @govatent, At least with the 6P I did not but that is likely due to the location of the NFC antenna
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> ‘Dark Matter’ which holds reality together finally identified as coffee | NewsThump … http://newsthump.com/2016/10/21/dark-matter-which-holds-reality-together-finally-identified-as-coffee/
* barjavel.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-fl to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Florida Team IRC channel. LoCo Team Meetup Page for upcoming events and meetings: http://www.meetup.com/ubuntufl | Check back from time to time on our website: http://ubuntu-fl.org/
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-10-22
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Hey all
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze want to stream for Extra Life>
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> its on a Saturday
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Nov 5
<floridagram> <KMyers> That is the release party date
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> mm
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> yea it is
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> so much stuff going on
<floridagram> <KMyers> I need to make something public... I HATE TOMCAT!!!!
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I need the password to the ubuntu-fl WP
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> but we don't get everything we want
<floridagram> <KMyers> I dont know the password
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I know
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I lost it
<floridagram> <KMyers> Arg, let me see what I can do
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I need to destroy the WP install now and start over
<floridagram> <KMyers> Should not be needed
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> well email password is not enabled...
<floridagram> <KMyers> http://wpcrux.com/change-wordpress-password-phpmyadmin/
<floridagram> <KMyers> Log into cPanel, select PHPMyAdmin and follow those steps
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I don't have cPanel dude
<floridagram> <KMyers> Oh, I forgot. It is on the Linode VM, correct?
<floridagram> <KMyers> https://codex.wordpress.org/Resetting_Your_Password
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> yea
<floridagram> <KMyers> There is an Emergency Password Reset Script, upload it to the same directory wordpress is in and load it in a browser
<floridagram> <KMyers> DELETE the php file after
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> mm
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> but I can't get into the admin panel
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> without the password XD
<floridagram> <KMyers> ssh
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I'm going to need help with it tbh
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> done and back in
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> thanks a ton @KMyers
<floridagram> <KMyers> Sorry, stepped away
<floridagram> <KMyers> You got in?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> yea also deleted the file
<floridagram> <KMyers> Nice
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> was so mad at myself for that
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> and on to picking a theme again...
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> oh there is a theme
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers http://ubuntu-fl.org/
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @mhall119 @itnet7 ^
<floridagram> <KMyers> Its Ubuntuish
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> it is
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> but it is nice and simple
<floridagram> <itnet7> There was a theme in ppa somewhere too I thought but that looks good
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> https://github.com/knomepasi/ubuntu-community-wordpress-theme
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> looks nice to me and should be a good starting point
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers your free to make your own version of course
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> we'll try to vote or whatnot
<floridagram> <itnet7> Awesome, vote on?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> well I'm not going to just say "here this is what we are using"
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> if someone makes something and more people like it, then we use it
<floridagram> <itnet7> I'm gonna get some sleep, it looks like a good start. This week was crazy work wise. I had a pretty crazy upgrade to yakkety tonight. Talk with you tomorrow
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> night Chris
<floridagram> <itnet7> Maybe some rocket league tomorrow if I can pick up a decent mouse  … 😉
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> XD
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I'm on Halo5 waiting for a friend
<floridagram> <itnet7> Sweet
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Anyone down for Grilled Cheese?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Thinking about underground's tonight
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> really lol
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers I'd be up for it
<floridagram> <KMyers> Can you meet me up there?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I could, what time
<floridagram> <KMyers> In about 90 minutes
<floridagram> <KMyers> Will let you know when I head up
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> mm not really tonight lol
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers can we agree to meet at 6:30 or something?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Ok
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers going to leave in a few mins
<floridagram> <KMyers> Running late, in route
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> K
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-10-23
<floridagram> * ahoneybun wonders what @KMyers uses for 2 factor on WP
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Soooo tempted to get the Mi Box
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Walmart
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Do it, I bought the mi box
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> how is it?
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Box + kodi is the yes.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> well I would leave Android TV on it
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Kodi has a Android build in the play store, so keep Android on it
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I like the TV UI
<floridagram> <Abrerr> My internet is hit or miss, so some of the internet t.v. Services don't play nice, like sling
<floridagram> <Abrerr> But that's ok, I didn't like streaming commercials anyway lol
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> XD
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> well I have a wifi extender in my room anyway
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Got it
<floridagram> <KMyers> Nice
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> That's not working though...
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> The Google Play Music on this thing is lagging badly
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Works ok for me the little I've tried it.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> How does music lag?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> You mean buffering?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> No it jumps back and forth in the middle of a song
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Playback is also very slow
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Happens on my Nexus Player too
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Gonna play with it when I get home to see if I get the same results.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> the AndroidPolice review says it has an SD Slot
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> which it does not
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> though it does have 6.0.1 with Oct Security update
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> so with it's USB port you can use a flash drive for more storage like the Nexus Player
<floridagram> <Abrerr> So far so good, no jumps in music
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> It might be my router or service
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Funny that Netflix works fine
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Though YouTube does buffer as does my Xbox One though
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Sling didn't work well for me on the mi box, but I could cast it ok to the mi
<floridagram> <Abrerr> And my downspeed is ~15mbps
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers what WP Plugin do you use for the 2factor login?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-10-20
<bordy> Evenin everybody
<bordy> Upgraded to 17.10 tonight. Nice to see the upgrade process is super easy now
<bordy> Could have sworn the release notes said there was significant changes to the UI (buttons to the right, etc) 
<bordy> Not seeing them though. WEird.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-10-22
<bordy> Evenin
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-10-15
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Is it better to use your real name or a pseudonym for a github?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm thinking about starting to put personal projects online, I'm not sure I want people to see my code but.. eh I guess I should start joining in on the OSS scene.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I use my real name.
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Are you planning on using it as a portfolio fir work in in the future? If so, then it makes sense to use your legal name.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> though the nick is ahoneybun so not that great for a work name lol.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @govatent Kubuntu 18.10
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> yeah... Kinda sounds more like a pet name you'd get from your mom or possibly significant other
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I just made it up lol.
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> I tend to use a pseudonym for most things online. It makes it a bit easier to control what info I put out associated to my legal one.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I'm sticking with lts
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I'm helping with releases so it makes sense for me.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @govatent let me know a good time next week. We're thinking of doing a house warming next Saturday.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Next Saturday I'd be free. I just need to be home in the morning for the internet setup
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Next Saturday at 6pm is the house warming.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Sweet. I'll be there.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> The 20th right?
<roaksoax> govatent u back in FL ?
<locodir-user> uhm
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I'm visiting Florida on the 26 to the 4th
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> But I still live in Denver
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> But always a Florida Ubuntu member.
<roaksoax> gotcha
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> If you ever stop in Denver you have to let us know
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @govatent yep the 20th.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I'll be there.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> With my system76
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Coolio.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I'll have my Galago Pro.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-10-16
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I bought an ai domain I've always wanted finally
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I still need to put a website up on it, but I think I'll stick my online presence there
<floridagram-bot> <chuckr> Krispy kreme
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-10-17
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> YouTube massive outage
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Yep lots of tweets about it.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> yup
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> It's just interesting to me.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I can't help but think about the work that goes into infrastructure that large
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Oh wow I thought it was just me
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It has happened before. It is rare and insane
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Well last time I know Pakistan had done something to try and block YouTube in the country that back fired
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I think this may be internal this time
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> https://abcnews.go.com/Technology/story?id=4344105&page=1
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Nm that might be the old article
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Wow, feels weird not to ha e YouTube xD
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @govatent first YouTube now my power is out lol.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Oh dang
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> There was a huge power outage in Boulder the other day
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Yep.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I just can't even. @KMyers @AdamOutler https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zpYQJkBQp0&feature=youtu.be&t=135
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Wtf
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> 😂
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Wtf
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> 😂😂
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Trivial authentication bypass in libssh leaves servers wide open – Ars Technica … https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/10/bug-in-libssh-makes-it-amazingly-easy-for-hackers-to-gain-root-access/
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-10-18
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Kubuntu vs KDE neon @ahoneybun
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I'm thinking of formatting one more time for a switch to neon
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Mm
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @AdamOutler @KMyers https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shape_extension
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> This looks cool
<maxolasersquad> ++
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Why?  Why would that be a thing instead of constraint to a box with alpha?
<floridagram-bot> Joan Brooks was added by: Joan Brooks
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Welcome Joan
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-10-19
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> hm... the new lubuntu release doesn't support wpa-enterprise, it would seem
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> They do have a Telegram support group.
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> https://telegram.lubuntu.me/support
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers It's quite a big step up in price from the samsung chromebook but.. you have me thinking about that pixelbook.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm looking for lighter weight, more portable, and smaller bags now. So the laptop has to be super small and charge on a battery.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi - I am honestly thinking about selling my Pixelbook so I can upgrade to the 512 GB version. I am so tempted to buy it and have it shipped here. My 256 GB version is amazing but I like to store a lot of offline media.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://www.reddit.com/r/ProgrammerHumor/comments/3mun55/evolution_of_linux_neckbeardsxpost/?fbclid=IwAR24fqTmOsh3VEtZvyijVUarPbKeSZ87yWnur0ZUAYtKJ2nKEqe_9PF901A
<floridagram-bot> <Joan Brooks> I am Joan , I work with Ava trade investment Australia. I am a Marketeer in Melbourne Branch. … Ava an investment company providing services on trading a wide selection of financial tools in the international financial markets, specializing in Spot Forex. … For Good investment Offers with Customers maximum security,Send me a private message … We also have job offers for qualified personnel … This is
<floridagram-bot> official Advertisements. … No spam intended please … Avatrade ©
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> It kinda reads spam since no one here is in Australia.
<maxolasersquad> Pretty sure people who don't spam don't say "No spam intended"
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-10-20
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @KMyers
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> i like how mac isn't mentioned
<floridagram-bot> Joan Brooks was removed by: Joan Brooks
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Just got 100/10 dsl.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> It's not bad at all
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I'm fine with my internet.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-10-16
<roaksoax> a/win 5
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-10-17
<maxolasersquad> Happy Ubuntu 19.10 release day!
